# Sardo: homine baulosu fertu a machine



## usa_scott

I've been trying to determine the meaning of the Sardo phrase "_*homine baulosu fertu a machine*_" with little to show for it. It appears that the figurative meaning may be far-removed from the literal meaning. If anyone speaks Sardo or can at least offer some meaningful translation, context, application, etc., I'd be indebted.

 Thanks all!


----------



## MAVERIK

You have to take a look at the site below.It means "the slavering man is mid mad "


http://www.emanu.it/Proverbi%20sardi.htm


----------



## usa_scott

Drool man?

Slavering man?

ke vor di?


----------



## MAVERIK

usa_scott said:
			
		

> Drool man?
> 
> Slavering man?
> 
> ke vor di?


 
What do you mean ?

It should be the man with froth at the mouth


----------



## usa_scott

Ah, quindi, "A man who is foaming at the mouth is half insane"???


----------



## MAVERIK

Yes, sure. according to this old proverb.


----------



## usa_scott

Excellent, Maverick! Thanks! 

Now for the fun part....

In dissecting the phrase into its component singular words, how do we arrive at such a meaning given the terms that are used???


----------



## usa_scott

homine bauloso = uomo bavoso = drooling man

That much a can see easily enough. But what is:

"_*fertu a machine*_" (or it may be _*...macchine*_) ???

What are the actual Italian words (non-Sardo) for this and how does the meaning "half-crazy" sift through?

Anybody?


----------



## MAVERIK

usa_scott said:
			
		

> homine bauloso = uomo bavoso = drooling man
> 
> That much a can see easily enough. But what is:
> 
> "_*fertu a machine*_" (or it may be _*...macchine*_) ???
> 
> What are the actual Italian words (non-Sardo) for this and how does the meaning "half-crazy" sift through?
> 
> Anybody?


 
*"Fertu a machine" should be " to be affected with madness" *into English.


----------



## usa_scott

I never figured out how "fertu a machine" translates to "half crazy".

Does "fertu" have a standard Italian spelling/equivalent?

And "machine" seems at least related to macchina, no?

I can't seem to make the connection. Anyone?


----------



## usa_scott

OK, maybe I'm getting close. 

fertu = ferito

So perhaps it is literally "injured by a machine"??? I could see it if it referred to a head injury, come _ferito al cervello_. 

Or maybe the word _machine_ refers to the brain??

Boh?!


----------



## GainMichael

Hi usa scott and MAVERICK,
wandering in the wordreference site, I came across this page.
I found it interesting, so I dare to bring back to light this thread!! I hope it's not too late, curiosity should never die 
Just my 2 cents:
In Sardinian language, "Machine" is not related to _macchina_ (Italian-Sardinian false friends someone would say). The accent is different: _màcchina, màcchine_ (car, cars) versus "machìne" (I've only heard "macchìne", though, but maybe it's just because we double letters a lot!).
In Sardinian language, "mac(c)hìne" means madness, _pazzia, _and "maccu" = matto, pazzo (with many nuances of meanings!)
So I'd translate "fertu a machìne" as _colpito da pazzia_.
A local variation of "mac(c)hìne" is "macchìmini" (southern Sardinia).
Hope it helps 
GainMichael

PS - please correct my English (and my Italian... and my Sardinian) if needed!


----------



## Blackman

GainMichael score it!

I am from sardinia and i have to admit i've never heard this proverb.
Anyway, i've asked my mother ( sardinian from generations ) and the exact meaning is: the drooling man is stupid.


----------

